# 2 males together?



## Arbogast (Sep 7, 2017)

Has anyone had any trouble with having 2 males in the same house? Are there any problems with getting along or fighting? We currently have a 2 1/2 year old, and someone is looking to rehome a 6 year old and we are thinking of possibly adding him to our family.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We had 2 males that got along fine. The circumstances were different though - we had a 2 year old when we added a puppy. Puppies are born to accept a subservient role. That will be the question for you - will both of your 2 want to be boss? Much depends upon the 6 year old's attitude - is he used to being treated as a prince and unwilling to share? Same kind of question for your 2 1/2 year - will he be willing to share?

The maleness is not the issue - it's the dogs' temperament & I don't know if that can be predetermined. If it were me, I would want a trial period for the new dog, with the option of returning him if it didn't work out.

Good luck with it - 2 V's are much better than one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Bob.
If both dogs love hanging out with other dogs, I'd give it a try. 
Some dogs love having a playmate in the house, and others are content with people only.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Go for a test drive by putting them together and see if it works.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

gingerling said:


> Go for a test drive by putting them together and see if it works.



If and when you do have a meet and greet I suggest doing it at a neutral territory for obvious reason. This way neither will feel threatened or territorial.

We made the mistake of introducing our Male V (when he was a 9-week old puppy) to our 11-year old Lab at home and it didn't go well. Wish we did it differently....lesson learned.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

My three males, Scream, Kobe and Eli (back)!


----------

